# YukonJack's Killer Theater Rig



## Yukonjack (Jul 15, 2016)

Finally got my 2nd sub, wow what a difference using duel subs from one , never thought it would be that big of a difference mostly being in a apartment... so my big question is right now i have the onkyo tx-nr901 I've he'd it since it came out, but now I'm looking at more and the nr901 doesn't have the HDMI , and I was wondering what would be a good receiver that's 5.2 and with HDMI Jacks on it cause now I'm using optical from cable and dvd. So is it worth it to up grade to HDMI , probably so but I really like onkyo so I was trying to look for one between 5-600.00 even know i paid alot more for the one I have it looks like i can get something better for half the price.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Beautiful looking set-up! 

As for your question about a decent receiver with HDMI... if you go that route, you'll be able to connect your TV direct to the receiver and manage multiple HDMI inputs... might come in handy. 

In that range, pretty much any of the name brand receivers will do the trick...I don't think you could go wrong with the Pioneer VSX-1131....its Class D amp will certainly run cooler than the Class A/B amp on your Onkyo.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with Todd. 

Great setup. What is the size of the TV? I like the spacing you did. Very clean and very neat. I also like the wall color. 

Having two subs there will definitely make a big difference! I also have 2 subs and I can feel it. :grin2:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Agree as well, very nice looking room! Do you have a specific need for an HDMI capable AVR? I mean more than convenience. Which is not a bad reason at all. 

I could recommend getting acoustical treatments first. I'm betting that would give you a bigger boost in performance that you might appreciate more. Just me thinking out loud again (I see that window & cringe a little). I recommend a stand alone panel at the 1st reflection point there (both sides actually, you can hang it on the wall on the other side. Then proceed from there). Do you have the ability to download REW & measure the room?


----------



## Yukonjack (Jul 15, 2016)

Tonto said:


> Agree as well, very nice looking room! Do you have a specific need for an HDMI capable AVR? I mean more than convenience. Which is not a bad reason at all.
> 
> I could recommend getting acoustical treatments first. I'm betting that would give you a bigger boost in performance that you might appreciate more. Just me thinking out loud again (I see that window & cringe a little). I recommend a stand alone panel at the 1st reflection point there (both sides actually, you can hang it on the wall on the other side. Then proceed from there). Do you have the ability to download REW & measure the room?


So for a stand alone panel how big would something like that be?


----------



## Yukonjack (Jul 15, 2016)

That tv there is a 65"


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice set up mate.Very professional looking and very neat and the DVD rack in the corner is a great idea.You also have room for more components if needed.Tv is just the right size for the room.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yukonjack said:


> So for a stand alone panel how big would something like that be?


This is a great company...and their website is loaded with awesome information. You can even buy DIY supplies through them...

http://www.gikacoustics.com


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Todd wrote:



> This is a great company...and their website is loaded with awesome information. You can even buy DIY supplies through them...
> 
> http://www.gikacoustics.com


+1 :smile:


----------



## Yukonjack (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks for the info, so now I have another question..... since I was explaining that my receiver doesn't have the HDMI hook ups so I was using optical from my bluray to receiver, is it better to use multiple channel over optical and add the panels rather then buy a new receiver for now?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That's what I would do.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yukonjack -

Your theater photos are being used this week as the banner photos for Home Theater Shacks Facebook and Twitter banners!


----------

